# Real Whole foods , Kibble and Supplements that Add and Save



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

They need more then processed foods and each supplement in this Video every human needs to exceed 

I am sorry about the Video set downs :-\

I was using a mini unit

From know on I will use my chest mounted GoPro Hero 3 

Please watch the substances in this they add save help and add to Your better then great Vizsla

Again excuse the video errors :-\

I had one good working hand

God bless all these great mates

Diets do not work

Lifestyle choices you have a chance 

Give more then you get' 




http://youtu.be/MuXlKVXPr4k


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the loads of info presented.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice video........

Wish your post's were as clear!!!!

I like my two to sit and 'wait' before I release to feed, but you did say it was early and one handed!!!

The White Van IceCreamMan 8)


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Great video!

How do you prepare your salmon and chicken/turkey before you feed it to them?


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

just ordered up some GreenDog naturals whole dog daily powder, gold milled flax seed, and fish oil!

Any suggestion on how many milligrams to give a 50lb V daily? im guessing around 500mgs since in your video you split a whole capsule (typically 1000mgs) with two dogs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

giandaliajr the fish oil gel caps were 1200 mgs

and backed with 500 mgs of krill oils each'


That is why I do half with 1 fish oils only.

1 will be fine 1 mate full load with foods 

the only thing with grouping Omega 3 oils in bunches is getting the blood too thin

You have nothing to worry about here with these amounts

Make sure the source is wild salmon only 3rd party tested gel caps . 



The Birds are slow roasted and then cut into parts that match the dogs in front of me in size, weight age and health

with clean stainless tools your choice'

Salmon all natural cooking real woods 

never any gas or propane :


My mates will sit 2 hours pre feeding

that was my mistake laying down the food first

and has or had nothing to do with the substance or content in my Video and great food choices and better then great supplements 

thanks for the comments

we can be so much more

for the great V and all pointers.

They give far more then they get to me

God bless take some raw real risks 

Anyone needs support with core real choices not chances support feel free

I care much for these mates

Any mistakes with the video were mine Not My Dogs

I was just trying some 

Will be on the Sportsman shows as well


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All that fresh food, I want to come eat at your house.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Deb You and all of Yours are welcome at my cave any time 

We eat well my mates better then some cupcakes ;D

3 Weber bbq's no gas ever 

3 Weber smokers no gas ever 

3 water boilers for shrimp and crab

boiling


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

There have been several studies done that show if you feed dogs within 15-30 minutes after hard exercise / hunting, recovery time and absorption of critical minerals and vitamins that aid in muscle recovery is much better for the dog.

Feeding twice a day may reduce of bloat.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> There have been several studies done that show if you feed dogs within 15-30 minutes after hard exercise / hunting, recovery time and absorption of critical minerals and vitamins that aid in muscle recovery is much better for the dog.
> 
> Feeding twice a day may reduce of bloat.


 Datacan ;D I thought the unwritten rule was never feed your dog one hour before/or after vigorous exercise...I feed Darcy 3/4 small meals per day as I had a Weimaraner get bloat and full gastric torsion..so I am really paranoid nowadays.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I know, excellent point, so sad about your Weimer :'(

Some say it matters only if the dog ran with stuff in it's stomach :'( 

Personally, we try to run on a relatively empty stomach, don't need the extra weight sloshing around in the intestines. 
Some staple the stomach, I have not done it. Now at 2 years old, it's time for me to take things seriously, bloat is sad news :'(

Strictly from a performance point of view, rehydrating and refueling ASAP, works just like in humans.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The mates hunt and work with only very limited high proteins foods and I said limited



Don't care what you heard or read

but we respect open thought ;D

You go into any war on a sugar spike crash or drop your done"

The keys are the meal the supplements the night before you flex

and "Hydration" and "trace minerals"

We keep the blood, sugars carbs , proteins fats oils liver and glucose constant

then you have lasting core support

before the hunt the night before

and they bounce back far faster after mid day break

waiting for the late afternoon and early evening push for moving birds

The key is the core almost all of it and "reducing body inflammation" the cause of pain 

that try's to kill us all


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Doc"

Holiday 

another one for you


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, so I saw both videos and I was jealous of how those pups eat! So insightful!! I will read around everything you said and presented (Im sure most of this balanced approach can/could serve us humans as well)...I bet many adult/kids don't get to eat as well as Willow and big Rudster! I was, however, expecting a deeper voice from a Viking with 19 inchers you know.. Haha ... And an accent also!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ocky and Swene my mates kept there scents and accents both over 300 lbers both died very young

education abroad robbed me some fun and that's why age 104 I pack all my hair and voice and beef"

Attitude is everything if your earned tools were shared

I hope you like the 400 plus live action pics as remote as it goes as well ;D

Mucho Grande Uno Migo" ;D

my Super soaker packs sea salts a real healer and a few Yelps

5 ft 4 134 lbs a perfect fit for a 265 lbs Viking ;D

I let her think she wins

Honey bunny why are you hopping and walking sideways today? ;D

Good Grief

No mercy

A pirates life it be 

Doc"

Call me Holiday

any Huckleberry's want some I can pull a rack of Ivories faster

then Nordics dancing pec deck  : ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hi Rudy, thanks so much for all the foody information!

I've got an 18 week old who seems to fill his anal glands really quickly. I'm feeding him cooked sweet potato regularly, and have just started sprinkling oats on his breakfast, I also alternate between adding bits of meat, live yoghurt and raw veggies to his bowl. I don't have a lot of money for supplements although I'm going to start saving for the green dog powder as it looks great, do you have any other low cost suggestions for additions to my boy's bowl that will help him with his poor stinky bum?

Thanks so much


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Holiday,

You made my day !  

The pics, I haven't had the time to check them out,.. yet! Whistler wanted to wrestle last night and the gf also...!?!?!    

I'll check em out later today! 

I'll try using my muscles as much as my brain today... might not get very far though... hahahah


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Doc play with the pup" 

core punish the girl friend ;D

all lie they love it some fun"

Just don't pull any teeth ;D

digging deep 

Cat'  make sure your yogurt bifidus loaded as well

fish oils I would press Krill and greens and digestive enzymes his Anal glands will be free 

as all proteins, sugars, fats and more are used for his core and everything is digested and used to the cell and blood levels

You can add chicken, elk, buffalo, moose, turkey, duck and salmon in truck loads into the mixer as well

Not one drop of grease fat artery clogging hamburger unless its free grazing lean top end products grass fed and Zero Veg oils :

none like a Fat $ss some fun lol 

Flax seed cold pressed milled could help as well

I can hold freely my mates $hit no marks little smells ;D 

Carry on Doc

Make Her day

a Holiday curl Her toes and roll the eyes'


a great stress and Doc Top shelve work outs like a progressive multi port yoga without a pad" ;D :-* :'(

I ordered 8 

and He know has the Box sets as well

the Thriller the Driller and Yelps ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cat you could try 1/2 servings of pure (WHEY)  Protein as well

if he is over 2 years young

and the Amino Acid with great skills of packing lean muscles( L- Carnitine 200 mgs for mates )

or L-Glutamine  both support lean fast core beef and Muscle Tissues and gut and Immune functions and support and there all water soluble 

If its real tight Grandma's cod liver oils hold values as well and they support eye , skin, bowels and immune health

and in the better then great Omega 3 properties as well. 

My Granny used a nose clip ;D on me and punished me with cod liver oils and she was already stroked out 

and showed poor delivery skills some FUN" ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Primrose oil is an alternate source omega 3 ? 
Noticed the skin and fur softer on the dog and cat.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Grandmas are good at that stuff! Thanks for all that advice Rudy! He's only 18 weeks, which is why I'm a bit worried the glands are already bothering him. Had to have them drained twice already, I'd much rather get to the root of the problem and sort it so he's comfy, happy and healthy. I'll get started on your list


----------

